# selling honey to small stores



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a small store that buys the occasional small amount of honey and we give a 15-20% discount to, the lady wants to continue doing business. That is fine with us but when do you draw the line for small orders of jars of honey, is asking the owner to buy in case lots a terrible thing in order to get her discount ? I don't really think it should be an issue.
We sell our honey just fine to the public directly and she approached us last year to resell it at her store that's an hour away from us, adjusting terms of business shouldn't be a major deal.
Also we do have other places buying honey and they buy in case lots only.

So basically what I am asking is do any of you have terms and conditions on selling to stores ? If so can you share a little bit please ?

Thanks


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

When I sell, qualifying for wholesale pricing requires purchase in quantity and a retail sales location. A consumer would get a price break if buying several cases, but not for an occassional case purchase.

In addition to purchasing in quantity, a customer that is not local would pay a shipping or delivery charge.
I might make an exception on that charge if I.were going to be nearby anyway.

When I sell, it's to.make a profit.
The first rule in making a profit is not to.pay my customers to sell my stuff ...

Two hours of my time would cost more than sales of a partial case of honey is worth


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I told the store owner that I won't be doing any case breaking and the price will only be discounted if she buys in case lots.

I guess I'm on the right path, we have to stand our ground in order to make a living because Bees are our living now and we need to pay bills like the rest of the world. We just sent an order for 14-15 thousand dollars worth of equipment and it doesn't pay for itself LOL


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ben Little said:


> Also we do have other places buying honey and they buy in case lots only.
> 
> So basically what I am asking is do any of you have terms and conditions on selling to stores ? If so can you share a little bit please ?
> 
> Thanks


When you give a discount, am I correct in assuming that is a discount off of your Retail price? Or a discount below what you sell to other stores? Decide on a Wholesale price which you charge stores. Base your Retail price at a percentage above the Wholesale price. It could be the same or more than the store retail price. It should not be below. Leastwise not much below.

Don't sell less than a case. It's too much of a bother for you and the honey won't spoil on the shelf. You loose in fuel because you will have to go back more often to keep shelves stocked.

I sell almost all of my honey wholesale direct store delivery. Whole cases only. Some mail me a check. Some pay on delivery. Most stores call me to let me know what they need.

Be prepared to walk away if your terms aren't met. You don't need this store to sell your honey, do you?

My advice may seem harsh, but this is business.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

It's not harsh, it's business savvy. I am prepared to walk away when needed. 

Thanks


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I have a one case minimum, 24 pounds. I mostly sell to hipster supermarkets and small stores. I even have two ladies handbag stores I sell to. Go figure! I've received orders up to 4 cases around Christmas but I never give a discount.


----------

